# Transducer Mount



## bassguytom (Mar 15, 2015)

I want to put a small fish finder on my 12 foot Jon. What is the best way to do this. I don't have any problems with drilling through the boat and sealing it if that is the best way. I'm just not sure I have never mounted a transducer on an aluminum boat. Any info. is appriciated.


----------



## Seon (Mar 16, 2015)

Youtube is your friend....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEqV53Mv1jo


----------



## bassguytom (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks. I have read about the 3/4 inch cutting board trick glued with 5200. I think I'm going to give that a shot. That looks like how most people are going it without drilling into the boat.


----------



## MakeItHappen (Mar 16, 2015)

bassguytom said:


> Thanks. I have read about the 3/4 inch cutting board trick glued with 5200. I think I'm going to give that a shot. That looks like how most people are going it without drilling into the boat.



I picked up a cutting board from goodwill (no sense in paying full price) and cut it in half, then JB welded it with clamps overnight. I then drilled through the cutting boards, marked and drilled the holes in the boat. I put JB weld on the back of the cutting board and used fine threaded size 10 screws, washers with built in rubber on both sides and used locknuts to secure it to the boat. This allowed the pressure needed for the JB weld to adhere.


----------



## allfordhouse (Mar 28, 2015)

I just bought transducer mount from amazon $20 shipped came with screws. Trimmed it to fit screwed it down and used 5200


----------

